# My reef



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

I haven't done this for awhile so I just wanted show a few pictures of one of my tanks. It's a 90gal. reef ready under 2x 400watt Medal Halides with 12k bulbs with 2x 110watt VHO's for actinic. 30gal. long sump with a ASM-G3 skimmer, macro algae and a phosban reactor with carbon media and a mag 12 return pump. For water movement there are 2 vortech mp 40's. ATO running throw to a kalkwasser reactor to maintain Cal & Akl. Algae turf scrubber run by a mag 3 circulation pump. The tank is mostly SPS' LPS and a few mushrooms. Any question or feedback welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## csingh07 (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice tank, Is that pavona in the second picture on the left? Awesome lighting btw... I'm jealous!


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

very nice. makes me want an sw tank


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

csingh07 said:


> Nice tank, Is that pavona in the second picture on the left? Awesome lighting btw... I'm jealous!


No that's a rock with about 10 hairy mushrooms on it. There is a pavona in the first picture but I'll add a better one now. And no need to be jealous your on your way, just keep at it.


This pic was taken after lights out and the camera is not picking up the green polyps running through it.


----------



## csingh07 (Sep 20, 2010)

nice, I may post some pictures of my tank, now I'm in the mood  Are those dual mp 10's you have?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

csingh07 said:


> nice, I may post some pictures of my tank, now I'm in the mood  Are those dual mp 10's you have?


No those are 40's and yes please post some pictures of your tank.


----------



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

your tank is really very nice and very magnificent just looks like a luxurious palace


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

xoenrt209 said:


> your tank is really very nice and very magnificent just looks like a luxurious palace


 Thanks...I don't know about a palace, but my wife said if I buy her this house I could have a fish room. So that was a no brainer.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

beautiful setup 


what all fish/inverts do you have in it?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> beautiful setup
> 
> 
> what all fish/inverts do you have in it?


 There are 11 or 12 fish 7 different types of crabs 5 different types of snails 3 different starfish and loads of coral.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

*very Nice!*


----------



## saltysupply (Jan 4, 2011)

very nice love the selection of corals


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

saltysupply said:


> very nice love the selection of corals


Thank-You


----------

